# Roccat Kone [+], Valo.. passendes Pad?



## EnergyCross (25. Juni 2011)

Roccat Kone [+] Laser Gaming Maus Schwarz USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Roccat Valo Gaming Tastatur Schwarz Deutsch USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

die beiden kommen mir demnächst 100 pro ins haus. 
(will nix hören irgendwie von: G19 ist viel geiler) habe mich in die verliebt und die wird es 

nur.. welches passende pad dazu?

zur auswahl steht:

Alumic
Taito
Sense
Sota

natürlich auch alle von Roccat. 

Gibts bei denen große unterschiede in verarbeitung und dergleichen? aussehen und design spielt erstmal keine rolle


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze die Kone zusammen mit dem Taito und das ist einfach nur ein traumhaftes Duo 

Gute Wahl von Maus + Tastatur wohlbemerkt


----------



## TheReal (25. Juni 2011)

> Gute Wahl von Maus


... meld dich in 3 Monaten wieder, wenn dein Mausrad gebrochen ist oder der Sensor spinnt. 

@Topic: Nimm das Tatio, das ist wirklich super, auch für andere Mäuse.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. Juni 2011)

Ja was das Mausrad angeht  Ich weiß garnicht was alle haben, ich habe meine Kone seit Erscheinungstag. Und bei mir ist noch nie etwas passiert


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2011)

redet ihr von der Kone oder der Kone+? 
also ich hol mit definitiv die kone+

die haben unterschiedliche mausräder. beim Kone+ ist das mausrad ja aus metall, bzw. teilweiße.
denke das wird dann schon längere gefechte beim zocken aushalten..


@TheReal: vielleicht hast du auch nur ein schlechter verarbeitetes modell erwischt, gibt immer kleine produktionsfehler... 

meine mum sagt immer: 

von 5 millionen geräten habe ich das kaputte erwischt!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Juni 2011)

mein mausrad der kone (1) hatte nie probleme gemacht.

das mausrad der kone+ ist überigens aus plastik. aber es ist deutlich besser! sehr gut gerastert und griffig  ich hoffe, es hält.
nur die maus an sich ist irgendwie sehr rutschig vom material her. man kann sie nur mit relativ viel druck festhalten.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was das Mausrad angeht  Ich weiß garnicht was alle haben, ich habe meine Kone seit Erscheinungstag. Und bei mir ist noch nie etwas passiert



Same here!
Ich weiß gar nicht was man damit veranstalten soll, um es kaputt zu machen im Alltag.


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> das mausrad der kone+ ist überigens aus plastik.



hmm...

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...cat-Kone---Laser-Gaming-Maus-Schwarz-USB.html

beschreibung -> unteres drittel: _"Das 4D-Mausrad besteht aus extrem belastbarem Metall."

_wahrscheinlich ist der kern aus metall und die oberfläche aus griffigen gummi/plastik (weiß nicht genau, dauert noch ein wenig bis ich sie ein eigen nennen darf)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Juni 2011)

also in der mitte ist auf jeden fall gummi, aber außenrum... für mich sieht es wie plastik aus.... aber das dürfte ja auch kein drama sein... wie gesagt, das mausrad der kone 1 ist bei mir auch bis zum schluss einwandfrei gelaufen  nur das oberflächenmaterial finde ich furchtbar


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> also in der mitte ist auf jeden fall gummi, aber außenrum... für mich sieht es wie plastik aus....


 

bau sie außeinander dann kannst weiter in der mitte des rades mit einer kleinen nadel oder sonst was am lack kratzen. dann siehst ja ob das plastik oder metall ist  

und auch wenn das plastik ist.. na und? daduch geht die welt auch nicht unter.
welcher normale mensch drückt auch so fest aufs rad dass es bricht?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

Mein Tipp aus eigener, guter Erfahrung: Razer ExactMat plus WristRest http://www.techimo.com/images/img2/articles/exactmat.jpg Das Pad ist zweiseitig, die Seite "Speed" finde ich besser. "Control" ist mir zu rau.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Juni 2011)

das pad hatte ich auch lange zeit und ich hatte es auch immer als spitze weiterempfohlen, ABER das große problem ist, dass zwar das pad aufgrund des metalls sehr lange hält, dafür aber die maus-gleitpads SEHR viel schneller verschleißen. ist ja logisch: plastik reibt sich auf metall ab... und ein neues mauspad ist in der regel günstiger als eine neue maus oder auch komfortabler ausgetauscht als neue gleit-pads.


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Juni 2011)

hmm, klingt einleuchtend Invisible 

hätte ich noch einen passenden link zu dem razer pad würd ich mir das (nur aus neugier) mal anschauen.

werde aber wahrscheinlich zu dem Taito greifen, vielleicht auch zu dem Taito Kingsize, wobei das dann eher zum angeben ist


----------



## Atholon (27. Juni 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hmm...
> 
> Roccat Kone [+] Laser Gaming Maus Schwarz USB - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> 
> ...


 
Ich persönlich besitze noch die erste Version. Diese hat ein gummiertes Scollrad.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> hmm, klingt einleuchtend Invisible
> 
> hätte ich noch einen passenden link zu dem razer pad würd ich mir das (nur aus neugier) mal anschauen.
> 
> werde aber wahrscheinlich zu dem Taito greifen, vielleicht auch zu dem Taito Kingsize, wobei das dann eher zum angeben ist


 
Das Taito besitze ich ebenfalls und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Es ist bereits seit Release in meinem Besitz und ribbelt an keiner Ecke auf, ist leicht zu säubern und hat 1a Gleiteigenschaften.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> das pad hatte ich auch lange zeit und ich hatte es auch immer als spitze weiterempfohlen, ABER das große problem ist, dass zwar das pad aufgrund des metalls sehr lange hält, dafür aber die maus-gleitpads SEHR viel schneller verschleißen. ist ja logisch: plastik reibt sich auf metall ab... und ein neues mauspad ist in der regel günstiger als eine neue maus oder auch komfortabler ausgetauscht als neue gleit-pads.


 Also Gleitpads sollten nicht _der_ Kostenfaktor sein, z.B. diese:
Revoltec FightTapes Advanced Ellipse Maus Tapes Glide
Revoltec FightTapes Advanced Ellipse Maus Tapes Glide | eBay
Lediglich 4,95 Euro, kostenloser Versand. Und die "Bupper" reichen/halten 'ne lange Weile


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juni 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> hmm, klingt einleuchtend Invisible
> 
> hätte ich noch einen passenden link zu dem razer pad würd ich mir das (nur aus neugier) mal anschauen.
> 
> werde aber wahrscheinlich zu dem Taito greifen, vielleicht auch zu dem Taito Kingsize, wobei das dann eher zum angeben ist


 

Ich würde dann eher was anderes nehmen. Qualitativ was anderes. Um einige Ecken hochwertiger.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » ZOWIE Pads » ZOWIE G-TF Big Soft Surface Mousepad - SpawN Edition

oder die Speed Version. Obwohl das normale G-TF schon verdammt schnell ist für ein Stoffpad.
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » ZOWIE Pads » ZOWIE G-TF Big Soft Surface Mousepad - Speed version


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

...m.E. werden Stoffpads mit der Zeit "speckig", wenn's Weichpad waschbar ist, kein Problem. Aber wenn nicht... Darauf sollte man achten. Harte Pads sind dagegen pflegeleicht, meines reinige ich regelmäßig mit 99%igen Isopropanol. Look & Feel des Pads: Wie neu


----------



## Knäcke (28. Juni 2011)

Habe seit ca. einem halben Jahr das Taito und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kann ich es nur mit nem günstigeren Sharkoon mauspad sowie nem revoltec fight map advanced vergleichen.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...m.E. werden Stoffpads mit der Zeit "speckig", wenn's Weichpad waschbar ist, kein Problem. Aber wenn nicht... Darauf sollte man achten. Harte Pads sind dagegen pflegeleicht, meines reinige ich regelmäßig mit 99%igen Isopropanol. Look & Feel des Pads: Wie neu


 

Zowie Pads sind Wasserabweisend. Das heißt man kann die feucht abwischen wie ein Hartpad. Nur das man die bessere Kontrolle eines Stoffpads hat. Der umstickte Rand verhindert ein ausfransen was bis jetzt nur Zowie bietet. Qualitativ sind die Pads auch um einiges besser als die von SteelSeries. Razer und Roccat lassen wir bei Stoffpads mal außer acht da die Dinger einfach nur 0815 Pads sind die ein tolles Marketing bekommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Zowie Pads sind Wasserabweisend.


Und was ist, wenn sich die wasserabweisende Beschichtung nach und nach abnutzt? Was soll das überhaupt für eine Beschichtung sein?


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das G-TF jetzt seit über einem Jahr. Da hat sich bis heute nichts abgenutzt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2011)

Es sei mir die Nachfrage erlaubt: Wie oft "nassgereinigt"? Von den wasserabweisenden Beschichtung bei Textilien ist bekannt, dass die "Wirkung" mit jeder Wäsche nachlässt. Beim Hartpad spielt es naturgemäß keine Rolle, wie oft es gereinigt wird, insbesondere in Hinblick auf eine "Dusche" mit 99%igen Isopropanol...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Juni 2011)

@brennmeister: was treibst du denn mit deinen pads, dass du die ständig so aggressiv reinigen musst?! 

also ich hatte bisher ein metallpad, ein hartplastik-pad und nun ein stoffpad.
ein paar eigenschaften der pads, die mir im gedächtnis geblieben sind:

*1. metall: *
- es hat stark die maus-gleitpads abgenutzt
- es ist recht laut
- es ist recht kühl
- es sieht edel aus und fühlt sich auch so an
- das pad an sich hält länger - v.a. wegen der zwei oberflächen beim exactmat-pad (wobei sich auch das mit der zeit abgenutzt hat)

*2. hartplastikpad:*
- hat sich mit der zeit ordentlich abgerieben, was stärker als bei den anderen pads die gleiteigenschaften verschlechtert hat

*3. stoffpad:*
- es ist so glatt, dass die maus problemlos drübergleitet, aber nicht so glatt, dass man keine kontrolle mehr hätte
- es hat sich bisher kaum abgenutzt
- es verrutscht weniger auf dem tisch, da es über die komplette unterseite mit gummi überzogen ist und nicht nur 4 kleine pads in den ecken
- es ist günstig(-er) 
- es ist das leiseste material
- dadurch, dass man es zusammenrollen kann, kann man es besser transportieren
- die kanten fransen etwas aus, was nicht besonders schick aussieht


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Juni 2011)

was mir bei dem zowie gefällt ist der genähte rand, damit es nicht so ausfranst 

aber wenn ich mir schon die kone+ und das valo hole soll auch ein passendes taito her, damit es stimmig ist (jaa, auf sowas lege ich großen wert) ^^

und meine mum ist genähte schneiderin, wenn ich sie gaaaaanz lieb frag näht sie mir die kanten des taito auch sauber, vielleicht auch mit einem hübschen muster 

@ Invisible: deine auflistung find ich super, werd ich zu herzen nehmen 
wobei ich immernoch ein fan von stoff pads bin, da ich seit anfang an schon eins aus stoff hab


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juni 2011)

wenn du sowieso schon die ganze zeit eins hast, ist es natürlich auch ein vorteil beim gewohnten zu bleiben


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> @brennmeister: was treibst du denn mit deinen pads, dass du die ständig so aggressiv reinigen musst?!


 Also "ständig" ist so nicht richtig. Eher "regelmäßig", je nach Häufigkeit der Nutzung. Und von "aggressiver" Reinigung möchte ich auch nicht sprechen. Eher "gründlich". Gegenüber den üblicherweise bei Eingabe-Hardware verwendeten Materialien ist Isopropanol _nicht_ "aggressiv", dem Material macht es _gar nichts_ aus. Aber das Zeugs trocknet die Haut bei Kontakt sehr aus, weshalb ich dann Gummi-Einweghandschuhe verwende. Nun, nach einer langen Spielsession, bei der es auch schon mal "heiß" hergehen kann, schwitzen naturgemäß die Hände. Kurz mal "übergewienert", look & feel wie neu  Und wenn ich gerade dabei bin die Maus zu "wienern", dann eben auch gleich das Pad. O.K., ich gebe zu, ich bin in Sachen Reinlichkeit und Ordnung an meinem heimischen PC-Platz sehr kleinlich. Alles picobello, alles O.K. 
Übrigens: Isopropanol gibt's hier günstig zu erwerben: WaLö GmbH - 99%iges Isopropanol im 1-Liter bzw. 5-Liter Gebinde. Eine ausrangierte Glasreiniger-Sprühflasche erleichtert die Dosierung.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juni 2011)

Zwei mal die Woche wische ich mit einem feuchten Microfasertuch über das Pad. Bis jetzt ist da nichts von der Beschichtung ab. 

Zu dem Taito. Ok. Wenn man darauf wert legt das Maus und Pad von der gleichen Firma ist.  Trotz allem bleibt das Taito nichts anderes als ein günstiges 0815 QcK von der Oberfläche her. Das Zowie G-TF und das neue G-TF Speed sind da eine andere Liga.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Zu dem Taito. Ok. Wenn man darauf wert legt das Maus und Pad von der gleichen Firma ist.



jaa, auf sowas leg ich wert.. was dagegen? dein smiley kommt da schon etwas abwertend rüber. 
nur mal so, meine tastatur wird auch von roccat sein, von daher..


----------



## Atholon (29. Juni 2011)

hmm..

Mein Roccat-Bestand ist auch etwas höher 

Kone, Kave, Taito, Apuri... die Tastatur mochte ich nicht. Da bin ich immernoch höchst zufrieden mit meiner Aurora.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*gh0st76:*


> Zwei mal die Woche wische ich mit einem feuchten Microfasertuch über das Pad. Bis jetzt ist da nichts von der Beschichtung ab.


O.K., O.K., O.K., so geht's auch. So kann ich wohl nur noch das Argument ins Feld führen, dass die Reinigung mit Isopropanol eine antibakterielle Wirkung hat. Wenn man darauf Wert legt...


----------



## Crytek32 (1. Juli 2011)

Also um nochmal auf die Mousepads zurück zu kommen, ich habe das Sota und ich würde es nicht noch ein mal kaufen. Nach ca. 4 Monaten wellt es sich in der Mitte nach oben, das mach das Spielen darauf unmöglich. Ich habe ne Razer Mamba und am Anfang fand ich dieses Duo so geil, von der Oberfläche her arbeiten die beiden wunderbar zusammen. Doch als sich das Mousepad wellte hat der Laser nicht mehr richtig reagiert und manchmal meine Bewegungen gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Ich dachte schon es liegt an der Maus, aber auf allen anderen Oberflächen geht die. Also Roccat angeschrieben und gewartet. Die würden mein Mousepad umtauschen.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Roccat sein muss würde ich zu nem festen von Razer greifen, weil ich von denen auch schon eins hatte und WEIT aus weniger Probleme damit hatte. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob dieses Gewelle ein einzelfall ist, aber ich hab schon ein bisschen darüber gelesen.

Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen nicht das Sota zu nehmen, über die anderen weiß ich nicht viel.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2011)

@*Crytek32*: Letzte Woche habe ich mir das Pad Razer [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]eXactMat mit eXactRest Handgelenkauflage für's Büro bestellt. Nein, ich daddel' _nicht_ auf Arbeit. Durch meine guten Erfahrungen, insbesondere Haltbarkeit, mit dieser Kombi möchte ich die Vorzüge da nutzen, wo ich in der Regel die meiste Zeit am Rechner bin. Bei Interesse einfach nach Restposten Ausschau halten und abgreifen 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

hab auch die kone+ und das taito...ein perfektes duo


----------



## Atholon (4. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> hab auch die kone+ und das taito...ein perfektes duo


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Juli 2011)

...wohl dem, welchem "labbrige" Pads zusagen  Meine Devise: "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten..."


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> hab auch die kone+ und das taito...ein perfektes duo


 
amen 

habe mir heute das taito bestellt. mal schauen 

PS: King Size.. wenn dann richtig


----------



## Atholon (4. Juli 2011)

Am besten gleich 2 bestellen 

Ich hatte sonst das Problem, das meine Tastaur da mit drauf musste... und nur mit einem kippelt die ja. 

Also 2 geholt..Dekadenz pur


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

Atholon schrieb:


> Am besten gleich 2 bestellen  Ich hatte sonst das Problem, das meine Tastaur da mit drauf musste... und nur mit einem kippelt die ja. Also 2 geholt..Dekadenz pur


Poste mal ein Foto, ist interessant, wie sowas aussieht... Mauspad unter'm Tastenbrett


----------



## Atholon (5. Juli 2011)

Werde ich gerne nachreichen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juli 2011)

...ich bin gespannt!


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Juli 2011)

versteh ich nich ganz, wieso die tastatur mit drauf?


----------



## Atholon (5. Juli 2011)

Na weil das Ding sooo groß ist. Auf einer Lan-Party ist das dann etwas Problematisch 

Hier das versprochene Bild, wenn auch nur nen Handyshot:

Bild: img_20110705_211024iz6h.jpg - abload.de


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2011)

Darf ich mich mal eben einklinken? Habe mir eine Roccat Kova geholt (bin begeistert) jetzt habe ich gesehen das es davon eine + gibt wo liegen denn da die Unterschiede? Bin mit dem Smartphone unterwegs an der Arbeit daher kann ich net so gut recherchieren. Wär nett wenn mir einer was sagen könnte. Thx


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

Atholon schrieb:


> Na weil das Ding sooo groß ist. Auf einer Lan-Party ist das dann etwas Problematisch
> 
> Hier das versprochene Bild, wenn auch nur nen Handyshot:
> 
> Bild: img_20110705_211024iz6h.jpg - abload.de


den gleichen pad hab ich ja auch, zwar nur einen, aber bei mir wackelt nix


----------



## Atholon (6. Juli 2011)

Nur wenn die Tastatur da zu Hälfte mit drauf stehen muss


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

muss bei mir doch auch...liegt dann wohl an der tastatur, die man hat

und die reinigung ist auch easy, einfach mit etwas spüli und reichlich wasser abwaschen, am besten i nder badewanne oder dusche, und das teil sieht wieder aus wie neu und die maus gleitet wieder perfekt


----------



## Atholon (6. Juli 2011)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die beiden haben bei mir schon viel durchgemacht. Aber man bekommt sie echt gut sauber...und wie gesagt, sie ribbeln auch an den Rändern nicht auf.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

@*Atholon*: Danke für das Foto  Das sieht -hm- interessant, also _un_konventionell aus


----------



## Atholon (6. Juli 2011)

Also sieht es ganz nach mir aus


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juli 2011)

gab es nicht auch irgendwo pads, die extra breit waren, damit die tastatur auch ganz drauf passte?


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

nennt man die dinger nicht teppich?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> gab es nicht auch irgendwo pads, die extra breit waren, damit die tastatur auch ganz drauf passte?


 Wie, ein _noch_ größeres Pad? Warum nicht gleich eine komplette Schreibtischunterlage nehmen?


----------



## Atholon (6. Juli 2011)

Das nennt sich dann Pokertisch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Atholon schrieb:


> Das nennt sich dann Pokertisch


Wenn denn, dann gleich mit "Handballenauflage"  http://www.akpoker.de/Pokertisch-47.jpg


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Juli 2011)

haha... find ich 'ne coole idee.. ist das jetzt ein kingsize? denk schon..

PS: der Jägermeister immer dabei, 'ne?


----------



## Atholon (6. Juli 2011)

Ja sicher.

Allerdings nicht zum trinken, denn wenn der nicht eisgekühlt ist, schmeckt der nicht!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich als _Brenn_meister nehme nur echt doppeldestillierten Korn- eisgekühlt!  Und wann treffen wir uns zu 'ner gepflegten Pokerrunde...?


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Juli 2011)

sobald ich meinen pokertisch mit original roccat taito mauspads bezogen hab  wär bestimmt 'ne coole oberfläche..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juli 2011)

Hey *EnergyCross*, die Einladung nehme ich an  Schick' mir dann eine PN


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Juli 2011)

wenn du die taito's sponsorst steht der deal 

PS: einen pokertisch gibts bei mir wirklich 

back 2 topic: taito ist noch nicht da, hoffe morgen hab ichs  spätestens freitag sollte es aber unbedingt da sein, will das wochenende nicht ungenutzt lassen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Juli 2011)

O.K., poste mal Deine Kontoverbindung _hier_ 'rein  Hab' -_nur_- heute meinen spendablen Tag 
Back 2 topic, 2: Wo hast Du den Fußabtreter für den Nager bestellt?
Heute ist ein freundliches, kleines Päckchen mir ins Büro geliefert worden: Razer Exact Mat + Gel Handballenauflage  Falls jemand ein uraltes, abgenudeltes Plastik-Pad mit Star Wars/Empire at War-Motiv haben möchte... Wie eingangs geschrieben, ich habe heute meinen spendablen... 
*Edit*
Mauspad, auch wenn es im gebrauchten Zustand erworben wurde, ist prima-prima. Damit der Logitech-Nager _noch_ besser über die "X-Speed"-Seite des Pads läuft, habe ich auf die Schnelle noch Glide-Tapes bestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/Revoltec-FightTapes-/370228166817?pt=Mäuse_Tastaturen&hash=item56335180a1 
Schlappe 2,99 Teuronen, versandkostenfreier Versand, da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Juli 2011)

habe mein mauspad, sowie eigendlich komplett alles von meinem neuen pc (kone+ und valo später auch) bei mindfactory bestellt. ich find die echt super und das midnight shopping hat sich schon einige male gelohnt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

Jup, die Revoltec FightTapes | eBay sind heute im Büro eingetroffen, gleich den Nager neu besohlt, den Reibungswiderstand kann man jetzt mit der Lupe suchen, die Maus schwebt geradezu über's razer exactmat - Google-Suche  Mein Handgelenk freut sich über die Gelkissenablage


----------

